# Hei Everyone



## Michael99 (May 14, 2018)

Hi,
my name is Michael Frankenberger, I live and work in Salzburg in Austria as filmcomposer.
I am just about to finish a german action film which will be in theatres in August in some european countries. It has about 1:45 hours of music in it which I had to score in the last 6 weeks. I am also scoring a german documentary about Africa which will also be in some chosen german theatres in July. Shortly after that in some weeks I will be scoring a new TV Series Pilot by GOT Actor Ross O´Hennessy which hopefully gets produced afterwards by a Studio. In Mid June I am going to be in LA for the first time, interning 5 weeks there and getting new contacts in the industry. Afterwards I will start working at at a big mediahouse as Freelance Composer for new exciting Projects.
I am really looking forward to be active at v.i. control to learn about new things and if I am ever able to help I will be more than happy to do that.
Best greetings from Salzburg.
Michael
PS: HEre is a track of mine, as i thought it is helpful in the introduction to show what I am doing.


----------



## fretti (May 14, 2018)

Welcome!
Sounds all very exciting what your up to!
Any chance you can name the german movie title you are scoring? Would be interesting to see when I know you scored that (live in Germany so good chance I'd be able to see it somewhere)


----------



## Michael99 (May 14, 2018)

fretti said:


> Welcome!
> Sounds all very exciting what your up to!
> Any chance you can name the german movie title you are scoring? Would be interesting to see when I know you scored that (live in Germany so good chance I'd be able to see it somewhere)


OH wow, that was a fast reply haha.
The film is called "Breakdown Forest". it is a very dark action film about the said forest. You might know some of the actors when you are from germany including Mathieu Carriere, Claude oliver Rudolph, Ralf Richter, Anuschka Renzi etc.. Here is the IMDb page if you are interested.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5007434/?ref_=nm_flmg_com_3
I think the premiere is end of august and then in all german theatres afterwards.


----------



## NameOfBand (May 14, 2018)

What education do you have? Are you only 19 years old? And this is a real recording?


----------



## Michael99 (May 14, 2018)

NameOfBand said:


> What education do you have? Are you only 19 years old? And this is a real recording?


I played the accordion since I am 6 years old and played dozens of concerts and competitions in europe over the last decade so I gained a lot of repertoire and learned a lot about music. Some years ago I started to compose some accordion pieces so I don´t have to learn new ones for every concert haha. Then I somehow got into Cubase and wrote some tracks in there and then I did my first shortfilms and last year a quite cool Feature film. This year is my first year with really cool projects like Breakdown Forest.
Currently I am studying at University of Mozarteum a double major in Composition and music theory. But in this semester I couldn´t do that much as I had to do those 3 projects and some concert music commissions. i am very into harmony as I also love Jacob Collier´s music. I studied a lot of orchestration with some scores of Mahler´s 2nd, Mozart Requiem, Bruckner 8.th etc... For harmony I studied mainly Bach chorals, romantic pieces like some of Rachmaninows piano works and also a bit of Jazz harmony.
Yes I am just 19 years old. 
And the solo violin is real recording but the rest is with sampled instruments. Also my feature film which will be in theatres will be mainly sampled instruments but mixed by my good friend Rich Aitken who is a fantastic mixer and I can recommend him to anyone here ! I just have one piece recorded as it is with a solo singer as I wrote a piece with the Lacrimosa text.


----------

